# Gold Coast Home Brewers Unite!



## Damien13 (27/8/12)

Hey everyone... I am sick of whinging and bitching about no good home brew clubs, shops, people in the Gold Coast.

SO i thought I would do something about it and find out who on here is from the lovely, culture barren land of the GC.

I really would like to get a few contacts so we can start bulk buying and having a few brew days.
ALSO to guage what interest there would be in starting up a club?

Anyway, let me know ok!?

Cheer,

Damien


----------



## mckenry (27/8/12)

Damien13 said:


> Hey everyone... I am sick of whinging and bitching about no good home brew clubs, shops, people in the Gold Coast.
> 
> SO i thought I would do something about it and find out who on here is from the lovely, culture barren land of the GC.
> 
> ...



Been asked heaps of times
Gold Coast


----------



## mccuaigm (27/8/12)

Unfortunately Damien, nothing ever gets off the ground here for some reason or another


----------



## kevo (27/8/12)

I'm not sure anything has actually ever been organised in order to get off the ground!

Tee something up Damian - see if people show.

Kev


----------



## Danielscott26 (27/8/12)

Sounds like a great idea. Im new to all grain brewing and would be keen to learn off a few experienced brewers and bulk grain buying definately sounds good. Hopefully this gets off the ground.


----------



## dammag (27/8/12)

Count me in.


----------



## tricache (28/8/12)

Just because its been done before doesn't mean this one will fail! 

You organise a time and place and I will bring along my poison...ahh....home brew :lol:


----------



## Damien13 (28/8/12)

OKAY IT IS HAPPENING!

I am currently in talks with Burleigh Brewing (as a meeting location) and in the interests of bringing something more substantial than a vague idea to the table when I talk with them again, I PROPOSE AN INTERIM MEETING PLACE AND TIME.

Thursday the 13th of September at BBQ area outside my place on the Esplanade (until I can secure a mates backyard nearby) in Burleigh.
The main thing I want to get out of this first meeting is to see how much support there would be for a club here. Seeing as the best beer on the coast at the moment is probably being made by us, I think that the GC is in DIRE need of a club.

LONG LIVE THE BURLEIGH BREWERS! (interim name!)

Remember... if you come to the first meeting you will get bragging rights to being there 'when it all started'. Frigging awesome..

So, to make sure I don't over/underestimate the support, I need firm numbers on who will come.

Let me restate a point I made earlier THIS IS HAPPENING!!!

Cheers,

Damien


----------



## tricache (28/8/12)

Pencil me in! What time we looking at?


----------



## Damien13 (28/8/12)

tricache said:


> Pencil me in! What time we looking at?




Lets fly with 7pm for a 7:30pm start. 
Anyone else got a semi as a result of this long awaited club???

Anyone???

Bueller???


----------



## tricache (28/8/12)

Gotta be some more!!! Brissy can't have all the fun! :beer:


----------



## Nick JD (28/8/12)

I can't make it tue-friday evenings (4 month old) but will join. Pencil me in as joined but absent.


----------



## Damien13 (28/8/12)

Ok, ok looking good fellas!

Below is a list of people who had previously mentioned some interest...

Not sure how to contact them... perhaps someone with more savvy can help?

I don't usually use forums that much, so am a bit sucky at this kind of stuff!

MichaelStowawayAshmoreAG-BIABYESYES

MichaelozpowellRobinaAGYESYES

TrevtrevcSurfersAGYESYES 

KevkevoMermaidExtracts/PartialsYESYES

BrianWildaYeastBonoginAGYESYES
MikemicrobeUpper CoomeraK&BYESYES

DamianDamianMSouthportK&KYESYES

MickgoldyUpper CoomeraK&BYESYES

KenKenwoodCoolangattaK&B


----------



## tricache (28/8/12)

Let me see what I can put together...


----------



## tricache (28/8/12)

Alright PM sent out...lets see what we can do


----------



## Damien13 (28/8/12)

SHAZZZAMMM! 

HISTORY IN THE MAKING!


----------



## tricache (28/8/12)

Getting some PMs back which is great!!

Times might be an issue but we can work with that

Even if our first one is a few people it doesn't matter, would be good to get some of the GC guys together none the less.


----------



## Damien13 (28/8/12)

Agreed!

I have just done up a flyer for the our new homebrew club, if anyone wants it, shoot me an email on 

[email protected] and I will forward it for you to ammend with your own phone number etc...


----------



## Damien13 (29/8/12)

Awesome responses so far!

If everyone could, to keep us all in the loop, and for those (like myself) who don't check the forum much, but have email 24 hrs of the day (groan), shoot me anemail at [email protected] and I will set up a group email list.
That way we can get a bit of banter going 


Looking forward to a get together next month. Am thinking of hosting a bit of a brew day on the weekend after our meeting if anyone is keen to dive into a bit of All-Grain??? Let me know, and I will get the little lady baking for us! teeheee
Cheers,

Damien


----------



## WildaYeast (29/8/12)

Hi,

Brian here; got the PM.

I'm in Bonogin, so the Burleigh Brewery works brilliantly for me if Brennan is willing to host us. I'm an AG brewer.

I've been a BABBs member for a few years. While I don't like the drive, it is a good club and I'm appreciative of how much work goes into running it. Everybody potentially wants something different out of a club, but for me the mini-comps are good -- not because I'm keen on competitions, but I do think the practice tasting and judging is something that really benefits from a club environment. Brennan is an experienced judge, so another plus if he can make the time -- he's a busy man.

I do think the GC ought to be big enough to support a club, but there is work, depending on what folks want from it. I think that may have been part of the problem in the past, but I agree that it may just take a few goes. If it's just about bulk buys, that happens already through AHB. Just a meet and greet and share a few brews is also quite easy and I'd welcome the chance. My first AG experience was a brew day on the GC and it was a great experience.

I'm in CA now, but I'll be back on 13/9 in the AM. May be a bit knackered, but will try to make it...


----------



## Damien13 (29/8/12)

Agreed, I think just starting off with at least a few months (if not more) of meet and greet, drink some of each others beers, and an informal case swap of the same style perhaps will do us well.

I too love the mini-comps, and brewing to style I think is a great way to improve as a brewer, and lets face it, judging each others beers is damn fun!


Hope you can make it Brian! If you are a lambic fan I have quite a stash to tempt you with!


----------



## Linz (29/8/12)

Just a quick word on what to expect...MALE have been going for near on 7 years now ....the first year was mainly 3-4 of us on a rotating basis and was near on 3 years before a decent regular turn out...now we have near on 70 on a yahoo group and about two doz on a facebook page and are now doing our first organised group semi comp(arison) brew with still only about a doz turning out at the monthly meet..and in two locations on a bi-monthly routine...

so don't stop if it doesn't take off to a flying start and keep the meeting point the same from day one..usually a dodgy wood fire pizza place that could use the business and cheap eats so no one is drinking on an empty stomach


and ENJOY


----------



## Damien13 (29/8/12)

Awesome, thanks for the tips Linz!

To be honest, if it is just a couple of keen brewers meeting up once a month to taste each otheres wares and swap tips, I will be frigging stoked! 

Let me repeat that.... FRIGGING STOKED!
All who are making our first meeting, email me so I can let you know the location to meet on the 13/9 7pm. 

Cheers


----------



## mccuaigm (29/8/12)

Ok, so who's good to make a logo for us :blink: 

Good to see some momentum, nice work Damien


----------



## Damien13 (29/8/12)

ooh.. I like it! First we have to decide on a name... First I thought of Burleigh Brewers.... nice aliteration... then I though it might be nice to have a nice inclusive 'Gold Coast' in the name...

I think until we have a better name we should run with Burleigh Brewers... especially if we are going to be calling The Burleigh Brewing Company our HQ... Frigging sweet if we can... AND it is opposite the Black Ulander Bikie Gang HQ... surely giving us some street cred amongst other clubs??? hehehhe

So... back to the logo... hopefully we will have someone savvy with that kind of gear to put forward some tenative designs...
A small update on the flyer situation... I gave some to my Local homebrew guy in Burleigh who isn't usually the 'ahem' friendliest guy.. and I saw him smile for the first time since I first visited his shop 3 years ago!

ALso now have a flyer up at Stockland Mall ... Am a little scared of giving a flyer to my Palmy Home Brew mate, as his clientele tend to be more into bootleg spirits than beer, but hey... at least it would spice up our meetings!!!

Well that's all to update from me... anyone need a flyer email me on [email protected]

Cheers,

Damien


----------



## Damien13 (29/8/12)

Nick JD said:


> I can't make it tue-friday evenings (4 month old) but will join. Pencil me in as joined but absent.




Sweet... That's a shame Nick, from your posts you clearly would be a pretty awesome brain to pick....
Not sure if that sounds weird, but I am sure you get what I mean. When do you usually brew? I would love to come see your setup in action.

Damien


----------



## Nick JD (29/8/12)

Damien13 said:


> Sweet... That's a shame Nick, from your posts you clearly would be a pretty awesome brain to pick....
> Not sure if that sounds weird, but I am sure you get what I mean. When do you usually brew? I would love to come see your setup in action.
> 
> Damien



I brew pretty randomly juggling the bub with the missus. Sundays are usually free-ish. Got a Cascade Red IPA on the recipe sheet. Welcome to come round for a brew and some beers - my setup is famously dull though - send me a PM.


----------



## squirt in the turns (29/8/12)

I'm in. Love your enthusiasm, Damien. Let's hope this properly gets off the ground and goes on to great things. Email sent.


----------



## tricache (29/8/12)

Whoa this thread is getting BUSY!! Flat out at work so haven't had a chance to jump on here today.

This is looking good...don't worry Nick I'm not even 12 months into brewing so I'm still boring here too :lol: still straight up K&K :lol:


----------



## kevo (29/8/12)

Damien13 said:


> ooh.. I like it! First we have to decide on a name...



Gold Coast United is free at the moment I think...
Chargers?
Giants?
Breakers?
Bears?

Hmmm - we're not noted for the longevity of our clubs on the GC. Hope we can break the trend.  

Kev


----------



## Damien13 (29/8/12)

kevo said:


> Gold Coast United is free at the moment I think...
> Chargers?
> Giants?
> Breakers?
> ...



Maybe I am being optimistic... but it kinda feels like we have already broken the trend!!!


----------



## Damien13 (29/8/12)

Speaking of breaking trends... thanks to Tricache we have a rough idea for a logo... obviously to be voted on at a meeting later... but still pretty awesome first draft methinks!

I suck at forums... so Adam, if I stuffed up the pic upload let me know!


----------



## tricache (29/8/12)

:lol: worked like a charm...excuse the roughness of it, massive day at work so just knocked this out this afternoon before I left


----------



## dammag (29/8/12)

As I said to Damien via email I'm keen and looking forward to the 13th.

Great to see the enthusiasm.

When do we get a t-shirt  

Damian


----------



## dammag (29/8/12)

Well I've already organised a lift and the wife has put it on the calendar so I hope there's a beer involved!

Damian.


----------



## Damien13 (30/8/12)

Damian that is awesome! I have cleared the meeting with my little lady too, and she is more than happy to have a whole bunch of random beer drinking/talking guys over if we can't get the use of Burleigh Brewing on the 13th. 

I don't have a backyard, but I reckon having us all pile into our living room and balcony will be a hoot!

As for food, if everyone just chips in, we should be able to get a crap load of pizzas delivered.... shaping up to be a great night!


As for shirts, that would be one of our first matters of business methinks.... well after sampling all our wares obviously!

I will have a dry stout, APA and a Dortmunder export on tap for the nighttime festivities also. 

I will also look into tasting cups like BABBS... can anyone point me in the right direction there?

Cheers,

Damien


----------



## tricache (30/8/12)

Sounds like this is going to be a good night!! Unfortunately I will be driving down (work and an extremely busy wife has forced this hand) so only a couple of me.

Depending on how many come I have a couple of bottles of my Kick In The Teeth Stout left over (only 750mL though) which can be sampled and I have a bottle or 6 of my IPA (1.25L)

This is going to be great!!!! :beerbang:


----------



## Damien13 (30/8/12)

Love your beer names Tricache!

Have shot a few emails around regarding getting some tasting glasses, and shirt info.

BUT, as I am finding out, there is some serious talent in the pool of tentative members so far!


So, with that in mind, if anyone has any ideas, or has had experience with sourcing tasting glasses (apart from nicking them from BABBS!) and club shirts feel free to message me.


Cheers,
Damien

PS also, how the hell do I put a pic under my name like everyone else has???

yes yes... i am a forum newb.. no need to rub it in...


----------



## Linz (30/8/12)

The Gold Coast Local Cooperative of Brewers....or 

*"Go-Co Lo-Co brewers"*    

Franko will be happy


----------



## Damien13 (30/8/12)

HAHHAHA noice... 

I can just imagine trying to dribble that name at the end of a big session


----------



## aroo75 (30/8/12)

Cool, count me in. 

Damien I've sent you an email


----------



## dammag (30/8/12)

When is the bus trip to Craftbrewer for a tasting session?


----------



## Damien13 (30/8/12)

Ooh nice.... speaking of bus trips.... we could always look into organising a bus trip to BABBS.... now THAT would be an interesting toilet stop filled ride home!

I have a MR licence too...


----------



## Damien13 (5/9/12)

ANNOUNCEMENT!!!! Just had a very, very positive chat with the Burleigh Brewing guys, and have a meeting next Wednesday with Brennan the head brewer and his partner Peta. Sooooooo, things are looking very good for our future HQ! However, we need another name apparently... any ideas?? Something with "Gold Coast" or GC in it methinks... Winner gets a longneck of my award winning Lambic Framboise!


----------



## Nick JD (5/9/12)

Damien13 said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT!!!! Just had a very, very positive chat with the Burleigh Brewing guys, and have a meeting next Wednesday with Brennan the head brewer and his partner Peta. Sooooooo, things are looking very good for our future HQ! However, we need another name apparently... any ideas?? Something with "Gold Coast" or GC in it methinks... Winner gets a longneck of my award winning Lambic Framboise!



Gold Coast Brewing Club?


----------



## kevo (5/9/12)

GC/BC in AC/DC font - Squealer I think it's called online...

Logo sorts itself.


----------



## mckenry (5/9/12)

SPAZ

Surfers Paradise Area Zymurgists

Edit - dont get all PC on me please.


----------



## dammag (5/9/12)

I like something simple like "Gold Coast Home Brewers".

Either that or SPAZ


----------



## aroo75 (10/9/12)

I had to google "Zymurgists". 
And I then I had to google SPAZ. 

"Space Pirates and Zombies" is interesting take on it.


----------



## Damien13 (10/9/12)

hahaha nice...

my fave so far is Adams one.

the GoldCLUB.
Gold coast Local United Brewers... we could also be the GoldCLUBB... as in, United BEER brewers...

I guess we will just have a vote at our first meeting.

Unfortunately, I can see a few probs with SPAZ.... hilarious though...!


----------



## Damien13 (10/9/12)

[/size]1st Gold Coast Home Brewing Club Meeting announcement.

Meet at my apartment in Burleigh this Thursday. If you haven't already joined the facebook group, then PM me for the address.

Feel free to bring some snacks, but I will be putting a couple of snags on the BBQ for anyone who is peckish. 

Bring along a bottle or three of your homebrew for us toall try. If you are only starting out in the hobby, don't worry, there will be lots to try from other brewers who have a full beer pipeline!



7pm arrive and start tasting each others beers. 

7:30pm Kick meeting off with a few icebreaking questions.Eg. When did you start homebrewing and how. Are you an all grain or extract brewer. What has been the best beer you have made so far. What has been your beer club experience in the past? 

8pm I will talk of the future possibilities of having Burleigh Brewing Company as our meeting HQ. Also of the necessary name change to avoid copywrite. Brainstorm and vote on a name.

8:30pm Continue with the beer tasting and open discussion.

10:30pm (ish) meeting close and stumble home confident inthe fact that the GOLD COAST NOW HAS A HOME BREW CLUB!!! Wooohooo!


----------



## NickB (10/9/12)

If I was down that way, would be happy to pop along to lend a hand - sadly it's unlikely to happen, but great work getting this up and running. Can only be a good thing for the QLD beer scene!

Cheers!


----------



## Florian (10/9/12)

Check your PMs, Damien.


----------



## Damien13 (10/9/12)

Thanks Florian!

DOH!


----------



## Damien13 (10/9/12)

NickB said:


> If I was down that way, would be happy to pop along to lend a hand - sadly it's unlikely to happen, but great work getting this up and running. Can only be a good thing for the QLD beer scene!
> 
> Cheers!




Thanks Nick!
Yeah, shame you can't swing by, but feel free to come to the next one!

Thanks again for the support!

Cheers,

Damien


----------



## NickB (10/9/12)

No worries, will keep it in mind. If you could type a strongly-worded letter to SWMBO regarding my current and future attendance as being 'vital' we might have a deal 

And if you could organise a pick-up and drop-off at the train station I'd be laughing


----------



## aroo75 (10/9/12)

NickB said:


> No worries, will keep it in mind. If you could type a strongly-worded letter to SWMBO regarding my current and future attendance as being 'vital' we might have a deal
> 
> And if you could organise a pick-up and drop-off at the train station I'd be laughing


 

Hey Nick 

If you take the train all the way to varsity , its easy for me to pickup if needed in the future. (edit: if held at burleigh brewing then it be nice jog/stroll from varsity, but even
easier pickup)

Andrew


----------



## kevo (10/9/12)

NickB said:


> And if you could organise a pick-up and drop-off at the train station I'd be laughing



If the Burleigh Brewing venue comes off - it's walking/stagger distance from Varsity Lakes train station!

Now, for that letter for the wife...


----------



## Damien13 (10/9/12)

Is it massively tragic that I had to google SWMBO???

Meeting with Burleigh Brewing on Wednesday, so hopefully I will have some interesting news to talk about at Thursdays meeting.

Imagine the street cred of a homebrew club MEETING in a brewery... OPPOSITE the Black Uhlans bikie clubhouse...

Awesome... just awesome...


----------



## NickB (10/9/12)

Yeah, I know! Did a few weeks of work experience with Brennan and Peta down there a few years back. Much easier now there's a station at Varsity! Was bit of a bus ride from Robina when I was down there!

Will try to make next month - I'm absolutely sure this month is out after I brewed 2 double batches today on my day off 

EDIT: Plus the fact I work for QR means I don't even need to pay for the trip is an even bigger bonus


----------



## Damien13 (10/9/12)

Wow... epic brew day Nick!

There is talk of us doing some work with the brewery in future months, as Brennan's face apparently 'Lit Up' when he heard about a brew club finally taking off.


Fingers crossed I do a bit of work for them as well. A partnership with a brewery would be frigging fantastic for a club methinks... especially as Burleigh Brewing are a quirky bunch!


Look forward to seeing you at a meeting soon! And I would be happy to pick you up from the station matey!

Will work on the letter 

Damien


----------



## NickB (10/9/12)

LOL, no worries!

Will do my best to make it at some point, but with BABBs on the 4th Thurs of the month, it may be a stretch! We shall see though, because I'm very interested in making it down for sure!


----------



## Damien13 (12/9/12)

Meeting today with the Burleigh Brewing Co regarding our possible new HQ.

Thought I would throw it out there, and ask if any of you legends had any questions/queries about us holding the monthly meeting of our club there.

No point us raising a question at our meeting tomorrow that could have been asked today!


Let me know ASAP if you have a question you would like me to pass on.

Cheers and beers!

Damien


----------



## tricache (12/9/12)

If we were to have it at Burleigh Brewing would that stop us from bringing our own beer along?


----------



## Damien13 (12/9/12)

No, I have asked this question of them already, and it is all hunky dory with us bringing our own plonk.

Thank god... would be one hella boring meeting otherwise!


----------



## tricache (12/9/12)

Score :beerbang:


----------



## wombil (12/9/12)

Hey Guys,
No chance getting there tomorrow night but next one should be a goer.
According to my maps Burleigh Brewing is about 1 Km walk from Varsity lakes station.Is this correct?
I live at Coomera so the train looks like the go.
Have fun,
wombil.


----------



## tricache (12/9/12)

wombil said:


> Hey Guys,
> No chance getting there tomorrow night but next one should be a goer.
> According to my maps Burleigh Brewing is about 1 Km walk from Varsity lakes station.Is this correct?
> I live at Coomera so the train looks like the go.
> ...



Dude I live at Coomera!! Thats good to know about the station..driving down this time so I have to behave and don't get into too much trouble with the wife :lol:


----------



## Damien13 (12/9/12)

hahahha yeah...

Well tomorrow it will just be at my appartment... (the little lady is going out for a movie  ). Fingers crossed the NEXT one will be at Burleigh Brewing Co... hopefully nestled next to a massive fermenter... frigging sweet...


We just have to work out a few details, such as meeting times, and the fact that a staff member will probably need to be present at the meeting to make sure that we don't make off with a keg or two.... hehehe
See you guys tomorrow night! 

Remember, if you don't know my address in Burleigh call/text me on 0402 888 553 or check out our facebook page.

Cheers!

Damien

PS if any of you have questions that you want me to ask the Burleigh Brewing Co, make sure you send them to me asap, as I will be meeting with them in 3 hrs.

D


----------



## FreemanDC (12/9/12)

Hi All, 

Coomera Based Brewer here, interested in subscribing to this !..

Is there a sign up or group here on AHB ??

Or is it the Facebook link only ?


----------



## Damien13 (12/9/12)

Hey Freemasha!

The Facebook page will give you the best info.

We are meeting at my place tomorrow evening at 7pm, in Burleigh on the Esplanade.

Buzz me if you want more specifics. The facebook page should pop up if you search under Burleigh Brewers. We will be changing the name however, owing to copywrite.

Hope to see you tomorrow night, otherwise, keep an eye on this thread!

Cheers,

Damien


----------



## NickB (12/9/12)

Just send Damo a message either on his mobile above or the Facebook page. Hoping to make it along next month as I have CPR and Pole Top Rescue training at work on Friday - which requires me to catch the train at 5:45am to make it. Not conducive to drinking 100km from home and 1 hour by train away the night before 

Good luck, and have fun guys!

EDIT: Too slow!!! Well done Mr Speedy!


----------



## aroo75 (12/9/12)

I've got a few bottles to bring along.

- All Grain Pilsner - just reviewing the recipe from June and is Pilsner Malt/caraplis/crystal with saaz hops.

and 

- partial canadian blonde kit/pilsner grain with cascade hops for bittering and flavour

My style of brewing is usually throwing some grains together to make beer and not bothered about a 'style' as such.
Really looking forward to have others bless/or bash them. 

Am brewing S&W pacific ale clone on sunday, and keeping a few bottles for tasting. Cannot guarantee they wont be
drunk :drinks: before the next time. 
Andrew


----------



## Damien13 (12/9/12)

OOohhh Yummo Andy that sounds awesome!

I brewed a S+W PA clone a few months ago and it turned out frigging amazing (well according to my sister who is a S+W nut). Would be good to compare recipes.

Gotta love Galaxy! Like being smashed in the head with a Pasito bottle... in a good way of course!


----------



## FreemanDC (12/9/12)

Hi damien, can't make tomorow night i'm affraid, but would be looking forward to future events etc. 
will keep my eyes glued, was the idea a monthly meeting ? quarterly etc ?


----------



## Damien13 (12/9/12)

Hey Masha, 

I would definately prefer monthly. Don't think I could handle waiting for quarterly!

BUT we will wait to see what everyone thinks tomorrow night. What would your preference be?


It is OUR club after all and we get to mould it into whatever we want!


----------



## NickB (12/9/12)

Monthly works assuming a decent size membership - you should look into financials etc if you're wanting a proper club, just so you're registered and can enter comps etc. PM when/if you want details and I'll give you the details of the BABBs guys ho have set this up - it's certainly not mandatory, but if you want to enter the state championships as a club, then it's advisable - there will be a financial aspect to it, but BABBs runs at $85/year and is profitable....

See how you go and I'll give the details if needed!

Cheers


----------



## Damien13 (12/9/12)

NickB said:


> Monthly works assuming a decent size membership - you should look into financials etc if you're wanting a proper club, just so you're registered and can enter comps etc. PM when/if you want details and I'll give you the details of the BABBs guys ho have set this up - it's certainly not mandatory, but if you want to enter the state championships as a club, then it's advisable - there will be a financial aspect to it, but BABBs runs at $85/year and is profitable....
> 
> See how you go and I'll give the details if needed!
> 
> Cheers




PM sent!


----------



## tricache (12/9/12)

Looking forward to trying my first AG homebrews! I'm only bringing a couple of bottles, Kick In The Teeth Stout (8%er) & a Mystery IPA (mystery since I wasn't sure if it would work since I had "dramas" making it)

I'm looking forward to this!!


----------



## Howlingdog (12/9/12)

NickB said:


> BABBs runs at $85/year and is profitable....
> 
> See how you go and I'll give the details if needed!
> 
> Cheers



That includes food for meetings


----------



## Damien13 (12/9/12)

tricache said:


> Looking forward to trying my first AG homebrews! I'm only bringing a couple of bottles, Kick In The Teeth Stout (8%er) & a Mystery IPA (mystery since I wasn't sure if it would work since I had "dramas" making it)
> 
> I'm looking forward to this!!




No kidding! ooh ooh can you try mine first! hahhaha 


I wonder if anyone else will be popping their AG cherry?

Thinking of having a brew day soon, so feel free to come over for that one! We shall discuss at the meeting.

Really glad you are as pumped as me champ!


----------



## mccuaigm (12/9/12)

Hey Damien,

I'm out for tomorrow night, have a work do that I have to attend & staying up in Brissy. 

Sorry for the late notice, can't get out of this one


----------



## Nick JD (12/9/12)

I will bring a Cascade CPA, Boh Pils (very young) with the CPBFiller, and some bottle conditioned IIPAs.


----------



## NickB (12/9/12)

Thanks Howard, forgot about food and other incidentals....

Will let the guys who have PMed me know when I can if there's anyone from BABBs willing to lend a hand re:setup info etc - BABBs guys reading please either PM those interested or let me know if you're keen to help with some info!

Cheers


----------



## Damien13 (12/9/12)

Nick JD said:


> I will bring a Cascade CPA, Boh Pils (very young) with the CPBFiller, and some bottle conditioned IIPAs.




Whoo noice!


----------



## NickB (12/9/12)

Also, if you GC guys are willing to travel a little North, happy to have a Brew Day here on my HERMs at some point - I'm about 800m walk from Murarrie train station so easy to train up - just a short 90-100 min shuffle towards Brissy 

Let me know if you're keen - I am, SWMBO may not be so much but we will deal with it!

Cheers


----------



## aroo75 (12/9/12)

NickB said:


> Also, if you GC guys are willing to travel a little North, happy to have a Brew Day here on my HERMs at some point - I'm about 800m walk from Murarrie train station so easy to train up - just a short 90-100 shuffle towards Brissy
> 
> Let me know if you're keen - I am, SWMBO may not be so much but we will deal with it!
> 
> Cheers


 

Hmmm... My brother lives like 100m from Murarrie train station too. small world.


----------



## NickB (12/9/12)

Indeed!

Gimme a yell if you're ever visiting - should pop in for a beer or three - 5 on tap plus a Beer Engine here 

Cheers


----------



## Damien13 (12/9/12)

wow.. HERMS... and I thought my 3 vessel was hardcore... I can see I have a long way to go Obi Wahn...

Gotta love this hobby huh... always something to learn!


----------



## NickB (12/9/12)

For sure. Taken me a long time to get here, and already planning the next upgrade - A decent metal enclosure for the gear, Brauduino/Braumiser control setup, motorised ball valves, and semi/fully automated process - being an apprentice sparky certainly doesn't help - in fact it gives me more than enough ammunition to piss-off SWMBO and devote many weekends to 'building' the new brewery, not just brewing - that doesn't even include the new 'brew frame' - which I'm hoping will be stainless with hidden (ie:internal) wiring....

Grand plans, and many years to get there!


In the meantime...... brewing beers that are pretty OK


----------



## Damien13 (12/9/12)

NickB said:


> For sure. Taken me a long time to get here, and already planning the next upgrade - A decent metal enclosure for the gear, Brauduino/Braumiser control setup, motorised ball valves, and semi/fully automated process - being an apprentice sparkcy certainly doesn't help - in fact it gives me more than enough ammunition to piss-off SWMBO and devote many weekends to 'building' the new brewery, not just brewing - that doesn't even include the new 'brew frame' - which I'm hoping will be stainless with hidden (ie:internal) wiring....
> 
> Grand plans, and many years to get there!
> 
> ...



Bloooooody hell..... I think I need to make a trip to your place sometime soon and bring a notepad... oh, and a better engineering brain!!!

Sounds like an epic setup!


----------



## NickB (12/9/12)

Feel free mate. Gimme a couple weeks notice and no problems. Can even stay if you need to, always a spare bed here (unless its anytime from 1 week from today, to 5 weeks from today...) I have a Monday off every second week, so if you're free, I'm generally brewing  Otherwise weekends 

Let me know if you're keen!

Cheers


----------



## Damien13 (12/9/12)

Just finished the meeting with Burleigh Brewing Co.

I won't give away too much, but I have very, VERY good news to tell you all tomorrow night!

WHOOP WHOOP!


Damien


----------



## Nick JD (12/9/12)

Damien13 said:


> Just finished the meeting with Burleigh Brewing Co.
> 
> I won't give away too much, but I have very, VERY good news to tell you all tomorrow night!
> 
> ...



They're letting us use their gear? I'm first. Gonna make a chicken carcass lambic.


----------



## Damien13 (12/9/12)

ok ok... not THAT good... very frigging good news though....


----------



## dammag (12/9/12)

I am also an AG virgin and am keen to see what all the fuss is about  

My beer stock is pretty limited at the moment unfortunately, but I will bring a couple of tallies along.


Looking forward to it, in fact I am warming up right now with a Tower 10 IPA and an Atomic Pale Ale. All in the name of research of course  


Damian.


----------



## Damien13 (13/9/12)

TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT!!!!


WHOOP WHOOP!


----------



## aroo75 (13/9/12)

dammag said:


> I am also an AG virgin and am keen to see what all the fuss is about


 

As with all first times dont expect it to be great. (it'll be fantastic!! Kidding). Well expect that with my limited setup and lazy approach 
a decent beer is made. 

it begins....


----------



## tricache (13/9/12)

andyL said:


> As with all first times dont expect it to be great



So I expect it to be a good 30 seconds and end in crying? :lol:


----------



## aroo75 (13/9/12)

tricache said:


> So I expect it to be a good 30 seconds and end in crying? :lol:


 

and no cuddling either


----------



## tallie (13/9/12)

NickB said:


> Will let the guys who have PMed me know when I can if there's anyone from BABBs willing to lend a hand re:setup info etc - BABBs guys reading please either PM those interested or let me know if you're keen to help with some info!



Yep, give us a yell if there's anything we may be able to help out with. All the best for the first meeting tonight!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Damien13 (13/9/12)

Howdy Gold Coast Brewers! For all the lucky guys n gals coming to the first meeting tonight, bring some spare cash as we will be having a raffle for some Mashmaster Drip Trays (Thanks to Ross from Craftbrewer).

AND if you wanted to bring a spare bottle of booze, we can chuck that in the raffle pile too! See you all tonight!


Cheers,
Damien


----------



## aroo75 (14/9/12)

Cool meeting Gents. Awesome bunch of guys. awesome beers. 

I guess big thanks to Damien for organising everything and the following meetings at Burleigh Brewing. Thats gonna be so cool... 

I have so much to learn and get stuck into . 

And the next todo /shopping list :- Get kegging gear. I like look of your setup Damien and will have to pick your brain for all the bits and pieces. I think that will breath new life into my brewing. 

I'm thrilled to meet you all . 

Hey Damien when's your next brew day ?


----------



## tricache (14/9/12)

andyL said:


> Cool meeting Gents. Awesome bunch of guys. awesome beers.
> 
> I guess big thanks to Damien for organising everything and the following meetings at Burleigh Brewing. Thats gonna be so cool...
> 
> ...




Totally agree...great bunch of guys and some amazing beers (better than most beers I have had commercially) 

Damien did a great job!!

I'm holding off on kegging until I get my beers better (I think I nearly killed the remaining guys with my Kick In The Teeth Stout :lol: ) so hops and better yeast and better brewing conditions are my next thing on my to-do list.


----------



## squirt in the turns (14/9/12)

When did the Kick In The Teeth get opened? Bummed that I somehow missed out on that one, as I was looking forward to it, in a sort of morbidly curious way.  

Awesome night, Damien! We had a great turn out for the first meeting (I don't think your apartment could have handled many more). 2 fingers to the naysayers! All it took was one bloke with enough enthusiasm (and a sweet kegerator) to make it happen!


----------



## Danielscott26 (14/9/12)

Glad the meeting went well guys. Unfortunately i had to work but I'm planning on chucking a sicky for the next one  . Im about to brew a Dr Smurtos golden ale all grain Biab in the next couple of weeks so will be able to bring some along in a month or two for judgement.


----------



## tricache (14/9/12)

squirt in the turns said:


> When did the Kick In The Teeth get opened? Bummed that I somehow missed out on that one, as I was looking forward to it, in a sort of morbidly curious way.
> 
> Awesome night, Damien! We had a great turn out for the first meeting (I don't think your apartment could have handled many more). 2 fingers to the naysayers! All it took was one bloke with enough enthusiasm (and a sweet kegerator) to make it happen!



Due to me thinking my beer was a bit average it got opened afterwards, lets just say the bitterness was a bit overwhelming for the boys haha 65IBU count is a bit high :blink:


----------



## kevo (14/9/12)

Cheers to Damian for teeing up the meeting - a long time coming and well worth the wait!

Great group of brewers and great beers. 

Thanks for having us at your place, to your Mrs. for vacating (have you broken the dress standard news yet?) and for having the energy to finally get this up and happening!

Cheers!

Kev


----------



## Damien13 (14/9/12)

Oh wow! Thanks for the all the congrats guys. But I think the real congrats of the night goes to all of us Gold Coast Home brewers. Tasting some of the awesome beers going around last night really impressed upon me how much we all have to offer the Craft Beer Barren locality of the GC.

I have a sneaking suspicion that our little unassuming gathering of 11 brewers may have been the most varied beer drunk in the Goldy in it's history!


Pretty awesome!


So, the next meeting will be held from 6-9pm at the Burleigh Brewing Co. on Friday 12th of October (Second Friday of the Month).

Our name was unanimously voted in as 'The GoldCLUB' - The Gold Coast Local United Brewers.

ahhh and so a new homebrew club has been born!


----------



## Damien13 (14/9/12)

kevo said:


> Cheers to Damian for teeing up the meeting - a long time coming and well worth the wait!
> 
> Great group of brewers and great beers.
> 
> ...



hHAHAHHAHA yeah.. I think i slurred something of that effect before I flopped into bed... but I think I just confused her.. Made so much sense when we were all chatting about it!!!


----------



## Howlingdog (14/9/12)

Congratulations Damien, I knew if I kept at you you'd eventually do it. Wasn't that hard was it?

good to see the enthusiasm being generated south of Brisbane.

HD


----------



## Damien13 (14/9/12)

Thanks Howard!

By the way my Kriek is starting to smell like manure.... Gotta love lambics!!!

See you at BABBS!


----------



## dammag (14/9/12)

Great evening. Thanks Damien.

Great to try the different beers.

Looking forward to the next meeting.

Damian.


----------



## Damien13 (14/9/12)

andyL said:


> Cool meeting Gents. Awesome bunch of guys. awesome beers.
> 
> I guess big thanks to Damien for organising everything and the following meetings at Burleigh Brewing. Thats gonna be so cool...
> 
> ...




Hey Andy,
My next brew day will be on Saturday of next weekend (I think). This will coincide with me being on Beer Factor on Go! Cheesy I know, but everyone needs 15 minutes of fame right???!

So, I will check with the little lady, but I am pretty sure I might even be doing a back to back brew that day as I have 3 grain bills ready to rock n roll!

Will let you know if it is definately going ahead, if so, all interested members of the GoldCLUB are invited!

Cheers,

Damien


----------



## tricache (14/9/12)

TV now!!! You're FAMOUS!


----------



## NickB (14/9/12)

Damien - Say hello at BABBS. I'm shocking putting names to the faces at things like that...Are you the Damien I know or another one I don't...?

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (14/9/12)

Congratulations guys. It's good you've got a venue - is BB going to be a long term location or are they just helping out in the beginning?

As a PUBS (Pine Rivers) member I can say that when the club met in garages and rumpus rooms it was a good lively wee club and we'd get ten or fifteen attendees, but once we got the venue (Kruger Hall at Kallangur) it stepped up a whole new quantum level, and on occasion we have had up to 30 - not that quantity is the main thing, but with a fixed time and location it's far easier for people and prospective new members to locate and attend and pencil in their social diaries :beerbang:


----------



## browndog (14/9/12)

Well done Damien and congrats to the Gold Coast Brewers, after getting the Ipswich Club up and running it's great to see a new chapter of QLD brewers getting together.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## chefsantos (14/9/12)

HI guys I'm new to AHB and live in melb but my family lives in the gold coast and I spend a lot of time up in the GC .I would be interested in meeting with other brewer when I am up in the GC . What is the name of the club on facebook so i can follow whats going on , and is there a group i can joint on AHB


----------



## kegs23 (14/9/12)

thanks to all the guys last night for a good time,
i will have to get some drinking done to clear out my kezza so i can refill it with a few more beers,
i should be brewing up a kolosch next , mabe next meet we can organise a brew day and bbq at my place,
cheers kegs


----------



## kegs23 (15/9/12)

lets see if we can get 20 at next months meeting,thats a few more name to remember, and maybe the raffle can be $1 per tic and a extra 1 or 2 ticets per diffident bottle of beer you put into the raffle,
that would make a pretty good take home win going on some of the beers we tasted the other night


----------



## Damien13 (16/9/12)

Good Afternoon GoldCLUB members!

Here is a proposal for our remaining meeting activities for 2012. As we are anew club, feel free to just come along and enjoy tasting each others beers.HOWEVER, we are mindful of the fact that many beer clubs fade quickly intoobscurity when they rely on social gathering alone to fuel attendance. So, withthat in mind, here are some sweet monthly activities that the more beeradventurous among us can sink our teeth into!

*October 12th Meeting*

Taste-Off


Just like the John Woo Classic 'Face Off', this will be a challenge thatwill involve whoever wants to take part, bringing a beer that belongs to aStyle (eg Aussie Pale Ale, APA, Stout etc etc) and then all of us trying tomatch the mystery beers to their styles.
eg. If the pool consisted of an APA, Stout, English Bitter and IPA- we wouldhave match these styles to the 'mystery jugs' of beer. So, Jug 1 is APA, Jug 2is IPA, Jug 3 is stout and so on.

The member who gets the most points wins something awesome... If there is atie, the comp will go to sudden death and no, this doesnt involve the BlackUhlans 

*November 9th Meeting*

Attack of the Clones

Just like Episode II, this months meeting will involvethose who wish to take part, cloning a beer and bringing along a longneck (ortwo stubbies) of the commercial beer to be marked as to how close it is to thehomebrewed version. Perhaps the winner gets a Yoda figurine, and the woodenspoon is a Jar Jar Binks one??? Hehe

*December 14thMeeting*

Christmas Cheer-Beer Comp

As the name suggests, this will be a comp where we all makea Christmas beer. The only requirement for entry is that it includes aChristmas theme. And no, John, that does NOT include putting a label on it withRed and Green pubes hehehe. Each beer will then be marked as to how balancedit is, and how christmasy it makes us feel!



Well, that about sums it up. As a result of our raffle lastmeeting (congrats again to Kegs and Damian), we are 40 bucks in the Black, sowe have 40 bucks to spend on some prizes! Also, like last meeting, if you wantto bring in a beer to donate to the raffle, it will be a good way for our clubto build up some kitty money without any expenditure. Kegs idea to have itgive us an extra raffle ticket or two I think is a great one as well.

Let me know what you think guys, and I cant believe thebuzz surrounding the formation of our new club, our facebook page has 20members already! 

Cheers,

Damien


----------



## kenwood (22/9/12)

Hey,

Belated response but I finally got on here 
I don't brew much nemore but would be keen on starting up again and getting idea's off everyone.
Will try to get some brew's done for the Clone and Christmas. 
I am only a Kit Brewer tho.
Cheer's
Ken


----------



## Damien13 (25/9/12)

kenwood said:


> Hey,
> 
> Belated response but I finally got on here
> I don't brew much nemore but would be keen on starting up again and getting idea's off everyone.
> ...




Hiya Ken,
It would be great to see you at the GoldCLUB! We are a group of kit/all grain/and even some non-brewing-but-about-to brewers! So you will be more than welcome. Feel free to just come along and not take part in the comps. They are just for fun anyways. 

Check out http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/burleighbrewers/ for some info and also email me at [email protected] and I can add you to the email list if you aren't a facebook fan.

Cheers!

Damien


----------



## tricache (25/9/12)

GoldCLUB...our common intrest is beer  brewing it or drinking it


----------



## mccuaigm (25/9/12)

Hey Damo,

I watched that beer invention show you were on last night, fuckin awesome work mate


----------



## Damien13 (26/9/12)

goldy said:


> Hey Damo,
> 
> I watched that beer invention show you were on last night, fuckin awesome work mate




Hey thanks matey! Hope to see you at the October 12th Meeting!


Of interest Neil (from Burleigh Home brew) who I always thought hated me, has put our Club's flyer on his main serving counter! 

Yay for promotion!


----------



## squirt in the turns (26/9/12)

Damien13 said:


> Hey thanks matey! Hope to see you at the October 12th Meeting!
> 
> 
> Of interest Neil (from Burleigh Home brew) who I always thought hated me, has put our Club's flyer on his main serving counter!
> ...



Who could hate you, Damien? The problem is that he hates beer, right?


----------



## Damien13 (26/9/12)

squirt in the turns said:


> Who could hate you, Damien? The problem is that he hates beer, right?




heheh Thanks Matt, yeah... he doesn't seem to like many things BUT I saw a flicker in his eyes this morning I haven't seen before when he spoke about us meeting in Burleigh Brewing. I guess I would get a bit cynical too if I worked at a place that had one person after another just interested in saving money, as opposed to tickling their taste-buds. Who knows, he might even get his 'second wind' with brewing if we show him some love. On the other hand he might talk about alcohol leaching through plastic in your kettle... groan....


Hey I went for a surf this morning, could have used a bit more squirt out there. Very lumpy on the beachies  

See you soon! How good is it of Kegs to start shuttling stuff from Craftbrewer! ? legend...


----------

